# Proper Sewing Procedures



## FinnO25 (2 May 2017)

Hello all, i was hoping to see if i could find someone who has a Sewing Placement/Procedure Guide of the CAF, or if someone could direct me to an appropriate thread that would also be appreciated!


----------



## PuckChaser (2 May 2017)

CFP 265 (Canadian Forces Dress Instructions) is the guiding publication on where things are sewn onto uniforms.


----------



## Lumber (3 May 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> CFP 265 (Canadian Forces Dress Instructions) is the guiding publication on where things are sewn onto uniforms.



http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/pub/ins-265/index-eng.asp


----------

